# Favorite Photo of your pet/s, whats yours?



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

We've all got one, a favorite photo of our pet/s that brings back a memory, makes us smile, or shows their character in all it's glory, so what's yours and whats the reason why/story behind it? : victory:

This is mine - Cass as a pup playing with Millie










Now to someone seeing this for the first time and not knowing my dogs personally it does look like cute little Casper being terrorized by big mean Millie, I mean look at that snarl! :gasp:... Now to me and anyone who knows my dogs they would know different 

A few minutes before this picture was took, Millie was trying her very best to have her afternoon snooze... Casper being the wind up merchant that he is decided that wasn't the plan.. So he did his very best to get her attention which included biting her ears, mouth, nose, back of neck, jumping on her, bum rolls, and even going as far as taking a running jump.

Millie, being her ever soft and gentle self, ignored him, ignored him some more and at the very moment I decided to take this picture she told him no she wasn't playing.

However unbeknown to Millie this was a set-up. Cass being the little poser that he is heard the sound of the camera being turned on, heard the sound of zoom being pressed and after a nip on Millie's nose turned and gave his best "Lookie how cute I am" pose at the exact moment I pressed the button :lol2:

So I love this photo as I have vivid memories of what a little pain Cass was as a pup, and this shows just how he used to get away with it and just reminds me how good and patience Millie is.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is one of my favourite photo of my cat Ben










About 2 months ago we thought we were going to lose this old man as he had serious breathing difficulties, and the vet didn't hold out much hope for him and said that he should be put to sleep, he might be 18 but we wanted to try to give him another chance so he went on one type of tablet as he had fluid in his chest. These tablets helped and a week later, back at the vets he had another check up and they said that some of the fluid had cleared and he actually had a heart murmur. He is now on 2 different types of tablets but he is going strong.
In the photo he is sitting on out 6-7 foot archway which he climbed up. He never climbed it before until this time, which was about 3 weeks ago! I don't know what those tablets have done to the old man but he isnt showing his age! and in the photo he is meowing because he got stuck up there and needed help to get down!
Since this photo he has been up this archway at least once a week!


----------



## indie85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Keanu caught in the act of beating up Indie :2thumb:
They used to wrestle lots when he was a kitten and he would pin her down and kick her face and bite her ears. Whenever he walked away, she would shuffle after him on her side, paw at him and he would dive into her again,lol.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

here is one of my favorite pictures i just happened to catch them laying like this- i only just caught it! 

diesel at the front dora on the left daisy at the top and destiny on the right 

dora and diesel have just had pups 

daisy is doras sister and destiny is daisys daughter! 

cheri xxx


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

I sadly don't have a favourite photo of Nigel 

This is my favourite one of Buddy. When we first got him, he was very timid, shy, nervous and scared. When the boys were let out of the cage, Buddy would crawl slowly up my arm and settle down behind my neck until it was time to go back in the cage. Now he's getting more and more confident and doesn't do it anymore 









This is my favourite of Milo. Whenever he's out of the cage and running about the playpen, if he gets a little fright or whatever, he always runs right to me and sits on my lap like this.









This is my favourite picture of Boo. He has a proper chubby little teddy bear face that you can't help but fall in love with :flrt:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Some of my 2 cats, Flick and Flash.

Trying to share a bit of the heatmat -










Flick on top, Flash underneath, and then a closeup of Flash -


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! That's actually a very tough question! I have so many favourite photos of my animals over the years, it's hard to pick one to be honest!

But.............. :grin1: ............. this is one of my favourite photos of my son when he was about 5 and my first Afghan Hound, Tara










And this is one of my favourites of Leo, my German Shepherd doing his "Julie Andrews" up in the hills in Scotland










This is me with my Havana up in Scotland on a picnic - he went out with us and Leo on picnics and days out when we were on holiday!


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

well this has to be one of them -now sadly all gone -my rescue family of hairless


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

This one...because its was the second day at my house and I bought her a collar so I knew she was staying :2thumb:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

this is a photo of mogwai, my african grey. he was mooching around on the coffee table with some foot toys & i got the camera out to take some pics. he just stopped what he was doing, wandered up to the camera & posed. 
it was about 4 years ago & still my fave pic, just the way he wandered over for a close up lol.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my fave


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i love this picture of daisy- she looks so proud! and i love her very much! 

the above puppy we kept! she was born christmas day and now weights 50kilos!

cheri


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

this is one of my faves,... my so called big dangerous dog with his fluffy pink bunny! the only soft toy hes had that he will not destroy!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got to many to show

Heres one of when I had my 3 GSD but sadly I lost Ginny the old girl aged 13 years and a few months later Mitch the pup in the photo became ill and died from an undetected heart problem within the hour of showing any symptoms, we were nearly at the vets too 

They were tied up but my oh photoshopped the leads out

Karla, Mitch and Ginny









older photo










and this one of Mitch shortly before his early death  He was a stunning boy and when he died part of me went with him










These because this pup was taken into the vets as a supposed stray with a badly broken leg and was due to be put to sleep as there was no owner to pay for her leg amputation. The vets said she was unlikely to survive but she did and I paid the vet bill, I still have her

Ellie

Before op









After op









Adult photo


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

I love this photo of Dippy sitting how he is. It's always been a favourite of him. We have better quality photos of him as this isn't the best.. But it's very cute all the same 











I love this photo because it's the only one I have of my three Staffys together and shows how they just follow everyone everywhere. They are real sweethearts


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Susie relaxing after a busy day!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

This is my favourite picture of one of my rats, Maud, who unfortunately died a couple of months ago. Maud was absolutely beautiful and even if I am biased, out of every rat I've ever owned or even known she was so delicate and 'pretty'. She'd spent the morning cwtched up in my rucksack and then popped out to say hello  










This photo is of Willit the day we got him home. I love it because his ears were absolutely delightful and as soon as we got him into the house he settled and flooped on the tile floor straight away - and that's where he's chosen to roost ever since. Again, I'm biased but he was an absolutely beautiful puppy. 










I love this photo as it was taken on Valentine's Day last year when me and my partner walked Willit up Rhossili hill in Gower. He admired the view a lot that day. 










This is my gecko, Gladys, who always smiles:










Bella, our rescue staff who was desperately wanting that second walk that day! 










Willit in the snow, the perfect backdrop for him.










This photo, because it's the most recent one of Willit (taken today in fact!) on his walk. I loved how the sun captured the colour of his beautiful brown eyes. 










... and finally. This was my beautiful dog Barney. He was a springer cross collie and had to be put down last October having battled epilepsy and a string of other illnesses for over fifteen years. We were always told that it would be unlikely for him to reach five or six, so our time together was always tentative and forever precious. This picture is particularly poignant as it was taken on his last walk. We took him to Three Cliffs Bay in Gower not long before he was put down and it was a beautiful, sunny day and he decided to go swimming in the river for the first time in years. He'd never normally bother and was always just content with a walk on the sands. It was as if he knew it would be his last dip and his expression in this photo makes me feel better whenever I'm sad about him. I still miss him but he loved the life he had and I particularly loved that bittersweet last day we had together.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> This is my favourite picture of one of my rats, Maud, who unfortunately died a couple of months ago. Maud was absolutely beautiful and even if I am biased, out of every rat I've ever owned or even known she was so delicate and 'pretty'. She'd spent the morning cwtched up in my rucksack and then popped out to say hello
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful pictures!
But oh god, so lovely the last picture and the story to go with it's made me well up! :blush:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you  It's very bittersweet, I was welling up when writing it too!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

taken today. first one where jack looking through a hole and second me and jack sitting on some stones x


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful photos everyone :2thumb:
How do you put photos on here? Just so I can add some of my favourites!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

You need to upload them to a photo hosting site. I use www.photobucket.com where you just upload your pics from your computer and then use the direct link and copy and paste it into the section in the bar above that says 'insert image'


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

oh now i'm gonna have to go searching... i have a few favourites that i'd like to share. i'll go have a look for them now.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Is likely my favourite, she has a lovely smile and seems to be saying to my husband "oh yes daddy, thats the spot" as he tickles her ears.

She is such a gentle girl, once in a life time you have THE dog, the one by which all others are compared, and I am sure she will always be that one for me.


Though I do like this, where I found her with stuffing everywhere and a look that says "I didnt do it, the teddy just exploded!"

She will keep a teddy to cuddle for months, then just one day I come in to find it has offended her and she felt the need to destroy it.
This is the same teddy, before he met his end.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

For my other dog I love this one









Edenn:-No Mummy, I have NOT been playing Andrex puppy again...why would you ever think to accuse me of such a thing?
Me:- erm the fact the only three sheets in the house that are not shredded are the ones stuck to your back paw gave me the biggest clue TBH!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

few of my favourite pictures

Thea my rottie with her friend










Thea the day she came to live with me, my baby fluff ball


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ok i've picked out a couple pictures of current and previous pets that i'd like to share. there was so many that i liked it took a little longer to pic only one of each 










the best dog i have ever had, no dog will ever come close to him... 'Cole' was a recue'd lurcher who was my best friend until the day he passed. I'll miss him forever more.









this is the very first picture i took of 'Brunson' when he was staying at the kennel i work at, his owner dumped him on us and i took the giant monster of a dog in, he was such a comical dog, never a dull moment. He was hit by a car only a year later and had to be put to sleep because of internal injurys 









This is Dexter only 3 weeks after i took him on, the very first time he was let 'off-lead' it holds alot of memories for me of what he once was and now is. 









This was taken when my little rotty rescue pup was introduced to my evil hell hound Dexter, she was a total monster to him and he never ever snarled once, this picture sums it all up, just check out that cheeky face.









this is my favourite picture ever taken of 'Ally' i had to rehome her due to behavioural problems that i couldnt fix, i felt like such a failure and miss her so much.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> ok i've picked out a couple pictures of current and previous pets that i'd like to share. there was so many that i liked it took a little longer to pic only one of each
> 
> 
> image
> ...


 
aww beautiful dogs:no1:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

missmoore said:


> image
> 
> 
> here is one of my favorite pictures i just happened to catch them laying like this- i only just caught it!
> ...


 
:O I want I want I want I want!!
They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is one of my favourite photos of my dog. This was the second day we had him at home











The lump of mud that is on the floor was 10 seconds before in his mouth! He quickly grabbed it and ran in doors after I took this photo! 

He was only 10 weeks old!


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

my two together  love this pic


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

daddy leo and his kids, shame the mum is out of view... bloody hard to get them all in one shot








the cham with a smiley on his back 








then the embaressing one... got woke up ,checked the time was about to get up to let him out and he went to sleep like this :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This is one of my favourites of the pair of them









This is my favourite one of them behaving









Favourite one of them sleeping









and my favourite one of Rio as it's the first day i got him.








and the reason i look a bit chavvy in that picture is because it was winter, 23rd January 2003, and i'm a double hard Northern bastard that doesn't wear coats! and thats the only jumper i can ever remember owning.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

heres some of mine, i have loads though

Butters the day he came home, best picture i have of him just makes me want to kiss him to bits!









rolo and akira (my sisters rotty) love this as he doesnt get along with most dogs so its nice to see him have fun with another k9 friend! 









cute picture of smudge.....who may be going to a new home tuesday!  sad times but i cant keep them all else be no room for litter number two! 








:flrt:

post a few more once it loads up! :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sonic our 14.2hh tb pony who died 2 years ago from colic. This was the last time i saw her and she was telling me i smell lol.










Honey my gorgeous 14.2hh welsh sec D mare who is currently in foal










Donna 15hh irish sports horse trying to eat the camera










My cali king who i rehomed eating Allys hand lol










Pepper my patterdale terrier puppy asleep










Pepper before we got her climbing on her siblings


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Zombie also the day i got him having his bath as he stank! i love this rat to bits! hes amazing! soo kissy its unreal! he opened my eyes to hairless animals! 









angel at 4 weeks old! she looks far different now though! but shes so cute!








and her now!








bad pic though
ziggy at 6 weeks old! i love it as you can see her odd eyes, and shes giving a cheeky look almost! such a sweet ratty though! 









and tyler the hammy









OOOOOOO ide be here all night if i got any more pictures up loaded lol!


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Argh its hard to choose a few, I got Izzy ( aka Pooface ) 4 years ago after I had a miscarriage and was going through an terrible time with my ex, She never fails to make me smile and I miss her an insane amount if I go away without her ( god i'm sad! ) I have spent a year trying to get her to sleep in her own bed, She recently started to and I miss her so much I * May * make a lot of noise in my room sometimes so she wakes up and comes to give me cuddles :blush:

Anyways here are a few!










I love this one esp! She loves the snow!









Her " pigbear " she has slept with this since she has had it ( about a year I think) Poor little thing has been fixed so many times!










Also love this one of my mum and dads dog - Maggie


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Probably this one of the 3 dogs - Lolly the Chihuahua, Daisy the Boston Terrier & Joe the Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'm a double hard Northern bastard that doesn't wear coats! and thats the only jumper i can ever remember owning.


Ooohhh I'm scared! :gasp:

:roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Gorgeous photos everyone  And some lovely stories to go with them, thankyou for sharing peeps


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

what's this for mum????











I luv ma bruv.....











woody and bear up a tree K I S S I N G .....


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

palomine said:


> what's this for mum????
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 

omg love the first one soooo funny:lol2:


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

oh there's loads of 'Alfie' he's something else haha


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

palomine said:


> oh there's loads of 'Alfie' he's something else haha


 
hes adorable i love cats such characters:no1:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> This is one of my favourites of the pair of them
> image
> 
> This is my favourite one of them behaving
> ...


OMG meko is a chav! >>>>runs>>>>>


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can run but you can't hide!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

just taken this of my red iguana today...the first time hes let me feed him from hand without trying to bite or whip me...he hates me touching his food...he actually let me stroke him while eating too!:2thumb: 

might just be me but i think he looks like hes smiling! 









this is my favourite photo of my boys elvis and ray. looks like a 2 headed double ended cat!









poppy at 8 weeks(ish) having her first bath and showing off her MASSIVE ears!









my amazing little garfield (fell asleep on a floor cloth) R.I.P (cancer aged 18 months) october 2009


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is perky my male cockatiel who ive had for about 7 years now  









And this is lindsey my boyfriends goat  i love this piccy of her


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure how long he will get to wear it though.....


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Berber King said:


> image
> 
> Not sure how long he will get to wear it though.....


I think he knew the answer to that, hence the look :lol2:
Fab photo


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/9869/1003459.mp4


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i love this pic of my black lab Oshun (as in ocean lol) she refused to pose for the camera i took more than 5 pics and they all came out like this stuborn cow!!!! i love her sooooo much xxxxxxx


----------



## Linley407 (Jun 23, 2010)

My fave pic of the pair of them (Chester at the front, Molly at the back)









Chester - he's such a cuddle monster, this just sums him up perfectly.









Molly - It's really hard to pick just one of her but I think I found one. Again, just the exact image of Molly at her best, in a HUGE puddle of the most putrid smelling gunk ever. We were literally 2 minutes from the car, after a half hour walk and she was miraculously still clean and then this happened...


----------



## Linley407 (Jun 23, 2010)

And now one of my Loki. This one's brilliant cause it shows a) what a huge ass baby he was (About 6 months when it was taken) and b) what a cuddle machine he was before he "matured".


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Berber King said:


> image
> 
> Not sure how long he will get to wear it though.....


 im in love!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

xxx_phoenix_xxx said:


> image
> 
> i love this pic of my black lab Oshun (as in ocean lol) she refused to pose for the camera i took more than 5 pics and they all came out like this stuborn cow!!!! i love her sooooo much xxxxxxx


:lol2: That just made me laugh!!



Linley407 said:


> My fave pic of the pair of them (Chester at the front, Molly at the back)
> image
> 
> Chester - he's such a cuddle monster, this just sums him up perfectly.
> ...


And so did your first and last one too! :lol2:


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

for some reson he just put his leg in the air and held it there for about 5 mins. weirdo.









this isnt my fave pic at all. but it reminds me how precious he is and i can remember how upset he was. he wasnt happy and in pain, i had had just cleaned it with some antiseptic. bless him. i love him so much.

















all is well now.


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Heres Mine 

Kia wondering what was in the tank 









Ginger And Harley (RIP Ginger, She suffered a stroke and was pts) 









Kia saying that Jinx needs a wash









Cuddles - Jink n Kia









I need to streeeetch - Munch









Mum did you just take a picture - Star n Harley









Thanks For Looking Guys


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Dillon.. a total clown and a mummy's boy :flrt:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

This one of Timmy is my fave, and alot of other faves too as i sell it as birthday cards and they are rather popular :lol2: 
It is him on his first birthday









And this one is of him and his mum :no1: check out that smug face!!









Sorry its not a furry pet  and should be in shelled but i couldnt resist answering the thread


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Bindi * One of my ex racers in the Sea











Lucy * My whippet on Rhossilli Cliffs in the Gower


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

maddragon29 said:


> This one of Timmy is my fave, and alot of other faves too as i sell it as birthday cards and they are rather popular :lol2:
> It is him on his first birthday
> imageimage
> 
> ...


i love those two pics there awesome his cute lil smile on second picture is cute as:flrt:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a few


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

rach666 said:


> i love those two pics there awesome his cute lil smile on second picture is cute as:flrt:


Lol thank you


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Welsh dragon said:


> image
> 
> 
> Bindi * One of my ex racers in the Sea
> ...


Rhossili - awesome! I love going down there.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> Dillon.. a total clown and a mummy's boy :flrt:
> 
> image


That pic just had me giggling!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My son with 3 of our dogs, all off lead and under control


----------



## polexprincess (Jul 14, 2010)

my dog twinkle and my cat socks not really enjoying their bath time lol


----------



## polexprincess (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Sold81 (Dec 2, 2007)

My pain in the :censor: Millie about 9 month old after a run about in the park.


















I know its your fave pic but I cant decide between these 2 :whistling2:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

that's my favourite of my Doberman


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

this is the puppy i picked up today :2thumb:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

i love this picture of my 2










however i also love this single picture of ruby










and my gorgeous birdy having a shower



























and a close up hehe


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's a few of the dogs...

Maisie, the party animal!










A quick snap shot of Maisie as she ran past....missed her head though!










The motley crew in the back of the car.










Oscar our Romanian rescue dog, poor thing lived on the streets of Romania for the first 4-6 months of his life and has been in rescues since then untill he was brought to this country to have an operation to reshape his leg. We think he was hit by a lorry as he is now terrified of them  He is now around 20 months and is STILL growing!










And a pic I took of some degus in a shop!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely my favourite pictures of all 4 boys in my life. Rob and I were off for a walk up the road and planned to walk up the canal behind our house. Within minutes, we saw Baby following us (Black and white) up the road.. Then Muta (Tabby) came waddling behind us.. Then in the distance, we heard a faint meowing and there was Rex (Blue) running to catch us all up. 
I think it shows how much they love us and follow us everywhere, we didn't make it to the canal as the boys have never been that far up the road before and Rex was getting scared, but wouldn't leave our feet so we had to turn back and of course, they stayed by us all the way back. We looked like mental cat people.. (We are though tbh.) but luckily the road is very quiet and no-one was around lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent photos Brat! :2thumb:

My Aby came out with me and the dog every night for his last walk in the days when we allowed our cats to roam.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> Excellent photos Brat! :2thumb:
> 
> My Aby came out with me and the dog every night for his last walk in the days when we allowed our cats to roam.


Next time we fancy a walk, think we're gonna have to lock them in the house lol


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is Bobby, my French Lop sharing dinner with Harriet the APH! They are great friends and play out together every night! Bobby's other best friend is the cat who he also shares dinner with. I don't think he knows he is a rabbit!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What a fabulous photograph! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Brat love the cat photos:no1:

Love the rabbit and hog sharing the bowl too but who is eating whos food:lol2:


----------



## simondeej (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is Marlie










We bought her at a time when our family was going through a lot of emotional turmoil and thought to try and give our daughter's a loving companion, well we got more than that, I'm sure everyone thinks their dog is the best animal ever to walk the earth, well we're no different, from day one she has been fantastic we hardly ever had any accidents in the house and was able to leave her unattended from an early age, she is such a quiet loving dog and makes friends with any and every creature she can. She is 12 months old now, the pic was taken at the beach last week, she loves the sea and jumps in at every chance she can get. She has become an extra family member loved by all. Interestingly we have no idea about her breed/mix, when we bought her as an 8 week old pup, mum and dad were border collies and she looked just like any other border collie pup we have seen, as she has grown though it is apparent that Mrs Border Collie was not entirely faithful to her husband. We suspect that she may be a lurcher as she has grown quite leggy and tall. Might get a DNA test to try and see what she is


----------

